

Scribd on CNN Money - Fortune - jrbedard
http://money.cnn.com/video/ft/#/video/fortune/2009/01/26/fortune.disruptors.scribd.fortune

======
walesmd
It's pronounced scribbed... I've always said it scribed. Odd.

